# Schwalbe Jumping Jack oder Crazy Bob?



## mtb-dirt-jump (29. Mai 2010)

für dirt?


----------



## sramx9 (29. Mai 2010)

hi - habe gerade beim durchlesen deinen thread gesehen.
wenn du dich für den Jumpin`jack entscheidest - ich habe noch 2 rumliegen.
20x2,1 glaube ich. hatte ich ( nicht lachen  )  3 Monate auf dem Faltrad - wegen Pannenschutz und Komfort.
Sie sind also nicht wirklich gefordert worden. 
liegen hier rum weil ich das FR verkaufe und der Käufer die original 1,5" Slicks haben will.

gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2010)

Vorne Jumping Jack und hinten Crazy Bob. Der Crazy Bob hat bei nem Freund ganz gut gehalten, ist aber trotz 6,irgendwas Bar öfter mal von der Felge gesprungen. 
Das Preis-Leitungs-Verhältnis ist also nicht schlecht, trotzdem würde ich eher auf anderes setzen. Vorne Odyssey Knobby Aitken, hinten Odyssey Path oder vorne Fly Sergio und hinten Ruben, vorne Duo Gunner und hinten Duo Stunner, Primo Dirtmonster o.ä.


----------



## bergwerk81 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

hoffe du bekommst noch eine Benachrichtigung über den Thread...

Wie fährt sich der Crazy Bob denn auf dem Faltrad?
Ich überlege gerade, was ich für Herbst und Winter aufziehen kann (20 Zoll)
bei einem vollgefederten Dahon, was das ganze Jahr über bei Laub, Schnee, Matsch ca. 15-25 km pro Tag benutzt wird und immer Einsatzbereit sein soll ;-)

Hast du nen Tipp oder eine Aussage zu den Crazy Bob hierfür?

Danke und Gruß
David


----------



## RISE (11. Oktober 2011)

Dafür taugen sie auf jeden Fall. Wenns ansonsten ein recht günstiger und grobstolliger Reifen soll, kannst du auch den Primo Dirtmonster nehmen. Der ist etwas leichter als Crazy Bob, verträgt allerdings nicht soviel Druck (4,5 - 5bar maximum). Der Duo Gunner wäre auch noch eine Alternative, aber soweit ich weiß handelt es sich bei dem um ein Auslaufmodell. 

Wenn es teurer sein soll, wäre der Odyssey Knobby Aitken zu empfehlen, aber der fällt recht groß aus.


----------



## sramx9 (11. Oktober 2011)

moin david,

habe den Thread zufällig gesehen. 
Zum Reifen. Ich hatte ja nicht den Bob sondern den Jack drauf.
Hatte ihn ca. 3 Monate im Winter gefahren. War gut.  Nur arg knapp mit den Schutzblechen. Der reifen hatte glaube ich 2.0 oder 2.1".
Ich hatte ihn damals drauf getan um durch das Volumen bisschen Komfort zu bekommen und dadurch den Rahmen etwas zu entlasten.

Musst mal schauen ob solche Reifen beim Jetstream passen.

Winter mit nem Faltrad ist eh so ne Sache. Durch die kleinen Räder saut alles doch merklich mehr ein. 

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (5. Dezember 2011)

Um den Thread nochmal hoch zu holen:

Wie schlägt sich der Crazy Bob im gegensatz zu den üblichen Konkurrenten im Dirt-Bereich (Maxxis DTH, Schwalbe TableTop, Kenda K-Rad usw.)?

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir die Crazy Bob hole, oder doch ein paar TableTop.


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2011)

Zu den MTB Reifen kann dir im BMX Bereich sicherlich nicht so gut geholfen werden, ansonsten wären die Crazy Bob am BMX sicherlich nicht meine erste Wahl, aber ein Freund ist den lange genug ohne Probleme gefahren und rein vom Profil her sollte er auf Trails auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (5. Dezember 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Zu den MTB Reifen kann dir im BMX Bereich sicherlich nicht so gut geholfen werden, ansonsten wären die Crazy Bob am BMX sicherlich nicht meine erste Wahl, aber ein Freund ist den lange genug ohne Probleme gefahren und rein vom Profil her sollte er auf Trails auch sehr gut sein.



Es geht ja nicht speziell um's MTB sondern nur Street und Pumptrack, also im Prinzip der gleiche Einsatzbereich.

Ich fand ihn preislich Interessant, aber ich denk es werden ein Paar TableTop in der Faltversion.


----------



## freddeinallah (5. Dezember 2011)

Hauptstadtbiker schrieb:


> Um den Thread nochmal hoch zu holen:
> 
> Wie schlägt sich der Crazy Bob im gegensatz zu den üblichen Konkurrenten im Dirt-Bereich (Maxxis DTH, Schwalbe TableTop, Kenda K-Rad usw.)?
> 
> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir die Crazy Bob hole, oder doch ein paar TableTop.



Ich bin 4 Jahre hauptsächlich Dirt gefahren und hab meistens die Tabletop drauf gehabt sind eigentlich sehr gut, aber wenn du öfters Vollbremsungen auf Asphalt etc machst halten die dir nicht lange (meine haben 3 Jahre gehalten dannach waren die durch, die von so einem Heini der immer geslidet ist 3 Wochen)

Die Crazy Bob hatte ich eig meistens bei Street drauf aber für Dirt haben sie auch gereicht. Waren aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne etwas schwerer, haben aber grad in der Stadt bei Scherben etc nicht so leicht den Geist aufgegeben wie andere Reifen

Ich fahre aber mittlerweile nur noch Freeride dh ich bin nicht mehr so aktuell ^^
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

Gruß Fred


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (6. Dezember 2011)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Ich bin 4 Jahre hauptsächlich Dirt gefahren und hab meistens die Tabletop drauf gehabt sind eigentlich sehr gut, aber wenn du *öfters Vollbremsungen auf Asphalt* etc machst halten die dir nicht lange (meine haben 3 Jahre gehalten dannach waren die durch, die von so einem Heini der immer geslidet ist 3 Wochen)
> 
> Die Crazy Bob hatte ich eig meistens bei Street drauf aber für Dirt haben sie auch gereicht. Waren aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne etwas schwerer, haben aber grad in der Stadt bei Scherben etc nicht so leicht den Geist aufgegeben wie andere Reifen
> 
> ...



Bin ja nicht so ein Heini... 
Gewicht laut BMO: TableTop in Falt = 570g, CrazyBob (gibt's leider nur in Draht) = 995g.

Fast ein halbes Kilo macht ja viel aus, deswegen mit ziemlicher Warscheinlichkeit dann doch TableTop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

